# mobiles controle a distance (teamviewer, anydesk, ...)



## roquebrune (7 Juin 2017)

Bonjour
Savez vous s'il est possible de controler a distance un ipad avec des app du genre de temviewer ou anydesk ?
merci


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2017)

Officiellement chez TeamViewer… https://www.teamviewer.com/fr/use-cases/mobile-device-support/

Chez Apple… https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/teamviewer-remote-control/id692035811?mt=8


----------



## roquebrune (7 Juin 2017)

Merci je vais essayer


----------



## roquebrune (7 Juin 2017)

ok c'est la version payante 500€ par an !!!


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2017)

roquebrune a dit:


> ok c'est la version payante 500€ par an !!!


Pour un particulier c'est gratuit, c'est en utilisation pro qu'il faudra payer.


----------



## roquebrune (7 Juin 2017)

Je viens d'essayer avec mon ipad teamviewer ouvert , iphone teamviewer ouvert
je met le numero de mon ipad dans l'iphone et il me dit que teamviewer n'est pas ouvert sur mon ipad

tu as reussi ?

par contre ca marche de mon iphone vers mon mac, mais entre 2 mobiles j'y arrive pas


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2017)

Je n'ai pas d'iPad, donc je ne sais pas. Mais d'un vieil iPhone 4 vers un MBP ou un iMac et inversement pas de problème.


----------



## roquebrune (7 Juin 2017)

Je viens d'essayer de controler mon ipad depuis mon mac et j ai le message : ce partenaire n'accepte pas les connexions rentrantes
et pareil depuis mon mac vers mon iphone


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2017)

Essaye de trouver les bons réglages… https://www.teamviewer.com/fr/support/documents/ …il me semble bien qu'il faut autoriser les connexions entrantes dans les réglages de TeamViewer dans l'iPad.


----------



## roquebrune (7 Juin 2017)

Je trouve aucun parametre  dans iphone ou ipad , toi tu as reussi a rentrer dans ton iphone sans probleme ?


----------



## roquebrune (7 Juin 2017)

il faut apparement  l app teamviewer quicksuport  mais c est uniquement du filetransfert pas bureau a distance


----------

